# Family Visa Question



## Tranlau1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello again!

I decided to take a 6-12 months assignment in Tokyo. However, the company is not paying for the family to come with me. I know the family can visit up to 3 months. However, my wife want to stay longer. 

I did my research online and found a family visa but could not find more info on it. Do we need to get them a temp living visa or something like this?

Thanks 
David


----------



## uchiwa (Mar 17, 2010)

The name of the visa your wife needs is a dependent visa.

I also wonder if you have contacted your country's embassy or consulate as they are the experts on these matters outside Japan.


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

Actually, you want the *Japanese* consulate in your country.

One other option, if you can afford a trip every three months or so, would be to leave the country and come back. That resets the 90 day clock. A trip from here to Seoul, for example, takes only an hour's flying time and doesn't cost all that much. And you get the added benefit of visiting other Asian countries without having to fly across half the globe.

BTW, if you have a working visa, the dependent visa is pretty much a rubber-stamp. But you should apply before you arrive in Japan or the family may well have to leave Japan and come back again anyway.


----------



## uchiwa (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry, yes, that was what I meant. The Japanese embassy or consulate in your country.


----------

